# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] pioneer gmx-702

## stelios_a

εχω τον παραπανω ενισχυτη, 

ξαφνικα σταματησε να παιζει δυνατα. δηλαδη . πρεπει να του δωσω ολο το σημα του radio -cd για να παιξει ισα ισα να ακουγεται . ακουμπωντας το ποτενσιομετρο του ενισχυτη ακουγονται δυνατοι κροτοι στα ηχεια , οπως επισης αν τον χτυπησω ελαφρα την ωρα που ειναι ανοιχτος επισης κανει δυνατους κροτους στα ηχεια.

επειδη μου ειναι δυσκολο να βαζω και να βγαζω απο το αμαξι τα μηχανηματα, ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας, να ψαξω το radio cd για προενισχυση ( που δεν παιζει δυνατα ) η κατευθειαν τον ενισχυτη , και που να εστιασω.

επισης να αναφερω πως οταν το αμαξι πεσει σε λακουβα, για λιγο παιζει κανονικα και μετα πευτει παλι η δυναμη του

----------


## xrhstos1978

κατευθειαν τον ενισχυτη
1. καθαρισε το ποτενσιομετρο 
2. περνα τις ψυχρες κολλήσεις

----------


## stelios_a

το εκανα , αλλα δεν εστρωσε ο ενισχυτης.  τι αλλο να ψαξω ?

----------


## ezizu

Τώρα, μετά από αυτό που έκανες, καθώς γυρίζεις το ποτενσιόμετρο,ο ήχος στα ηχεία αυξομειώνεται ομαλά ή ακούγονται πάλι οι θόρυβοι που περιγράφεις;
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις εντοπίσει και επιδιορθώσει όλες τις ψυχρές κολλήσεις. 
Ανέβασε μερικές φώτο με την πλακέτα του ενισχυτή μπρος -πίσω.

----------


## stelios_a

παιδια λιγη βοηθεια πριν τον πεταξω στην θαλασσα. ο ενισχυτης δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι εχει . τα ισχυως ειναι ενταξει , και το σημα φτανει μεχρι και εκει . για ποιο λογο δεν παιζει ομως το ριμαδι , αλαξα τα ισχυως μπας και ειχαν πραγματι προβλημα και δεν φαινοταν , αλλα παλι τα ιδια , μολις τον χτυπησω λιγο στιγμιαια παιζει και ξανα κοβει παλι , 


ειμαι ηδη με την μπογια στο χερι βαφοντας τον μπλε.... βοηθηστε λιγο πριν τον πεταξω και στην θαλασσα

----------


## xsterg

γειωση, ψυχρη κολληση, επαφη, ποτενσιομετρο. αν δεν τον βγαλεις απο το αυτοκινητο και δεν τον βαλεις στον παγκο δουλεια δεν κανεις παντως.

----------


## stelios_a

το οτι ελενξα ισχυος, και οτι το σημα φτανει μεχρι και τα ισχυως δειχνει οτι ο ενισχυτης ειναι πανω στο αμαξι ?

----------


## JOUN

Στελλιο βοηθεια ζητας δεν χρειαζονται ειρωνειες..
απο την αλλη δηλαδη ειναι δυσκολο να γραψεις ενα cd με ενα τονο 1Khz πλατους 1V και με το πολυμετρο στα ACV  να ελεγξεις αν φτανει μεχρι τα ισχυος;
Εννοω το οτι βρηκες οτι εχει σημα μεχρι εκει δεν εξυπακουεται και οτι εβαλες στον παγκο τον ενισχυτη..

----------


## xsterg

στελιο εισαι ασχετος. δεν μπορεις να βρεις αυτην την βλαβη. ασε το και αλλαξε επαγγελμα. τι αλλο να σου πουμε? αφου δεν το κατεχεις ασχολησου με κατι αλλο. η νομιζει ο καθε ενας οτι θα μπει σε ενα φορουμ και θα πει κατι, θα του απαντησουν και θα το κανει σαν τυφλοσουρτης και θα νομιζει οτι πτυχιο φυσικου? η ανιχνευη βλαβων και η επισκευη θελει @@. δεν ειναι κατι που το κανει ο καθε ενας.

----------


## stelios_a

ηρωνιες ? θες να μου πεις οτι ειχα στο αμαξι τον ενισχυτη , τον ανοιξα και εκανα τις μετρησεις μου.. καλο !! 

ασχετος μπορει αν ειμαι οπως λες . τουλαχιστον το προσπαθω εδω και χρονια . το οτι δεν εχω το μεγαλο εργαστηριο που ισως εχεις εσυ , δεν με κανει τελειως ασχετο 

και στο φιναλε δεν ζητησα να μου φτιαξετε κατι . και εσυ χρηστο απο την αρχη εχεις ιφακι .. δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενος να απαντας . ομως εισαι υποχρεωμενος να σεβεσαι τον αλλον . 

και για να τελειωνουμε, το μηχανημα βρισκετε σε παγκο .. και οι μετρτησεις εχουν γινει με παλμογραφο και σημα εχει δωθει απο γεννητρια . 

αυτα τα στοιχεια εχω ως τωρα . σιγα σιγα θα το ψαξω μονος μου , και εκανα μια ερωτηση . αλλα πολοι απο εδω περα νομιζοντας πως επειδη καποιος εμαθε κατι θα σας παρει την δουλεια φερεστε περιεργα.. τι να σας πω .. .οποιος θελει να βοηθησει μπορει .. οι υπολοιπο αν θελετε μην απαντατε

----------


## xsterg

εχεις που εχεις ολα τα αλλα μειονεκτηματα εισαι και ανορθογραφος! ειναι μερικες λεξεις σου που βγαζουν ματι με την ανορθογραφια τους!!

----------


## windmill82

Στελιο αφηνοντας στην ακρη την κουβεντουλα με τον Χρηστο , πες μας , περασες  μια τις κολλησεις απο πανω? Επισης υπαρχει περιπτωση καποια στιγμη ο  ενισχυτης να χτυπηθηκε σε καποια ακρη και να εχει γινει μηχανικη ζημια  σε καποιο υλικο? Αν ναι εστιασε σε εκεινο το σημειο. Η βλαβη οπως ειπαν και τα αλλα παιδια πιθανον να ειναι καποια ψυχρη. Ασε τα ισχυος για το τελος. Αν ειναι να αλλαξεις κατι προληπτικα σε πρωτη φαση ειναι το ποτενσιομετρο που ακουμπωντας το κανει τους κροτους που αναφερεις.
Δεν ξερω αν ηδη το εχεις αλλα επεσα επανω στο  service manual , ισως να μπορεσει να σε βοηθησει.
http://elektrotanya.com/pioneer_gm-x.../download.html

----------

leosedf (22-08-14), stelios_a (22-08-14)

----------


## stelios_a

χρηστο μπορεις σε παρακαλω πολυ απλα να μην απαντας αν δεν θες να βοηθησεις ? ευχαριστω !! 

εχω περασει ψυχρες. αλλα δεν διορθωθηκε το προβλημα

παρακαμψα παντως και το ποτενσιομετρο αλλα και παλι τα ιδια . θα δοκιμασω μολις γυρησω να τις ξανα περασω και βλεπουμε..

----------


## leosedf

Αν γίνεται να μαζευτούμε λίγο, ένα πρόβλημα έχει ο άνθρωπος δεν είναι ανάγκη να σκοτωθούμε η να μετρήσουμε τις γνώσεις μας.

----------

moutoulos (23-08-14), stelios_a (22-08-14), windmill82 (23-08-14)

----------


## stelios_a

ευχαριστω κωνσταντινε !!

----------


## xsterg

παρακαλω δωρο ενα ban στον φιλο στελιο! αν μου ξαναστειλεις υβριστικο και προσβλητικο μηνυμα θα το δημοσιευσω εδω μεσα. παρακαλω να επιληφθει αμεσα ο διαχειριστης!!

----------


## moutoulos

Λοιπόν παιδιά ... έχει παραγίνει.

*Χρήστο*, εσύ απαντάς απότομα (άσχετα αν έχεις δίκιο ή οχι), κάτι που όμως ενοχλεί το μέλος που απευθύνεσαι ...
*Στέλιο* μου είχες στείλει ΠΜ, και σου είπα κάτι. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γράφεις τέτοια (είδα το απεσταλμένο ΠΜ σου).

Ο καθένας θέλετε να επιληφθεί ο υπευθυνος ... αλλά απο την πλευρά του. Τι να κάνω εγώ τώρα ?. Υπάρχει κάποιος 
ουσιαστικός λόγος να τσακωνόμαστε ?.

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ βαρέθηκα δεν κάνω τίποτα.

----------


## stelios_a

αν η λεξη κομπλεξιος ειναι βρισια τοτε, εγω αναγνωριζω τα λαθοι μου.. δεν ξερω αν εχει περιαξει κατι στο μυνημα που του εστειλα..αλλα για ακομα μια φορα τον παρακαλεσα να μην ξανα γραψει τιποτα αν δεν θελει να βοηθησει . κατι που του εγραψα δημοσια 3 φορες και δεν το σεβαστηκε.. δεν θα ξανα ασχοληθω μιας και στο επομενο περιεργο ποστ που θα εχω απο τον χρηστο , πολυ απλα θα το αγνοησω. 

στο κατω κατω, οτι γραφει ειναι και εκτος θεματος απο το αρχικο ποστ.. δεν θα βγω και φταιχτης επειδη τον παρακαλαω συνεχεια να σταματησει διοτι το εχει ξανα κανει και σε αλλα ποστ...αλλα αφου δεν ηταν δικα μου , δεν ασχοληθηκα καν.

και για να ειμαι και στο θεμα. ο ενισχυτης επισκευαστηκε!!

----------


## xsterg

αγαπητε φιλε, 
το αν απανταω αποτομα οπως το λες ειναι δικο σου συμπερασμα και φυσικα δεν απαγορευεται ουτε επιβαλλεται τροπος εκφρασης εκτος και αν εχουμε χουντα η κομμουνισμο.
οσο για το κομπλεξικος σου το ανταποδιδω και ειμαστε πατσι!! οταν ζητας κατι να δεχεσαι ολες τις αποψεις και οχι μονο αυτες που θελεις εσυ!! 
ε ρε κατι δημοκρατες που βγαζει αυτος ο τοπος!!!

----------


## windmill82

Στελιο αν θελεις πες μας τελικα τι ειχε ο ενισχυτης για να υπαρχει στο νημα και ισως βοηθησει καποιον συναδερφο μελλοντικα αν συναντησει παρομοιο προβλημα.

----------

